# Muntjac deer breeders in UK?



## Maraga

I'm wondering if there are any Muntjac deer breeders in the UK? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## annsimpson1

I'm probably wrong but aren't they considered a 'pest' or invasive species in the uk? if that is right then no one would be allowed to legally breed them, I'd check with Defra for that answer as it might be ilegal to keep one without a lisence if you're not a wildlife park or zoo.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles

I agree with anni....


~Tom


----------



## Mynki

All six species of deer are available for purchase commercially in the UK. None are suitable as 'pets' though.

The legislation surrounding their transportation and keeping depends on whereabouts in the UK you are. The last munties I saw for sale were £900 each.


----------



## freekygeeky

I had a baby yesterday!  About a foot ish long!


----------



## harry136

Muntjac are considered a pest species, and as such there is no limit to the amount that can be shot as the national deer herd is massivley overpopulated. As for Muntjac they do taste rather nice though!:2thumb:


----------



## roadkill

Yep pest species and are shot all year round

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mynki

There is no season for shooting them as there is with other species. However you'll find that BASC suggest it's best practise not to shoot pregnant females for ethical reasons. 

Landowners dictate what can and can't be shot though. No one can just venture out and shoot them willy nilly.


----------



## bore20

*deer*



Mynki said:


> There is no season for shooting them as there is with other species. However you'll find that BASC suggest it's best practise not to shoot pregnant females for ethical reasons.
> 
> Landowners dictate what can and can't be shot though. No one can just venture out and shoot them willy nilly.



these deer are allowed to be shot any time of the year and as long as u have a gun certificate its ok i had shot guns and legal shot to be used is AAA or SG i have shot a few over the years but u can not keep them as pets


----------



## Mynki

bore20 said:


> these deer are allowed to be shot any time of the year and as long as u have a gun certificate its ok i had shot guns and legal shot to be used is AAA or SG i have shot a few over the years but u can not keep them as pets


I'm a FAC and SG holder. I also have my deer stalking certificates level 1 and 2, so it's not a subject I don't understand. There is no such thing as a 'gun certificate' you either have a shotgun certificate for smoothbore weapons or a firearms certificate for everything else. You can not legally take muntjac with AAA or SG as you suggest, unless you are a crofter in Scotland who can demonstrate that you are suffering crop destruction, that said, Muntjac are not officialy in Scotland so your point is moot. If you dispute this, perhaps you can kindly refer me to the part of the Deer Act or the Deer Act for Scotland which states that muntjac or any other species of deer can be taken with a shotgun. Incidentally, I think you have just admitted to a criminal offence on a public forum. 

As I have already said, there is no season for this species as there is with the other five. However I'm pointing out that BASC best practise is to not shoot pregnant females, you should have been able to understand from my previous comments that it's not illegal to do so.

And you still need the landowners permission to take deer, and a deer calibre weapon for which you have deer and expanding ammunition entitlement on your FAC. So it's not as simple as you seem to imply.

As an example, you might have a FAC, you might have a deer calibre weapon and expanding ammo and deer listed on it, but if I don't give you permission to take them on ground I manage you cannot shoot them legally. 

I'm really not sure you know what you are talking about from your post. Legally they can be kept, but no real animal lover would attempt to keep one as a pet IMHO.


----------



## Indicus

In England I think deer can be shot with a shotgun for crop protection and humane dispatch as long as it a 12g or larger and AAA or larger. Not sure about scotland or wales though.

I don't know any landowner around here that would allow it though


----------



## Mynki

Indicus said:


> In England I think deer can be shot with a shotgun for crop protection and humane dispatch as long as it a 12g or larger and AAA or larger. Not sure about scotland or wales though.
> 
> I don't know any landowner around here that would allow it though


 You think wrong. 

Why not just read the two relevant Deer Act's I've mentioned and you'll see all the answers.

The law in Wales is the same as in England, Scotland it differs. In England and Wales you cannot shoot them for crop protection. The Deer Act for Scotland allows crofters who can prove that deer are marauding their crops, however it's very specific about the type of shot allowed to be used and in what circumstances.

As for humane dispatch, technically you could use a piece of 4" x 2" wood if your intentions were honourable, say in the event of an RTC. So you could use a shotgun to dispatch an injured deer, this is not the same as hunting one though. 

With the limited range, accuracy and muzzle energy of a shotgun though, why anyone would see them as an ideal hunting tool for big game is beyond me. The amount of venison damage for one is a bad idea, but more importantly you won't achieve a humane kill at any kind of distance, which is why the law in the UK states a rifle and expanding ammunition to do the job properly.


----------



## Indicus

This is the only bit I can find http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1991/54/section/7

My dad would never allow someone on our land with a shotgun for deer and steve who has the shooting rights only uses cf. My 17hmr is n't really man enough  for anything other than rabbits


----------



## SilverSky

freekygeeky said:


> I had a baby yesterday!  About a foot ish long!
> 
> image


too cute!!


----------



## Mynki

Indicus said:


> This is the only bit I can find http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1991/54/section/7
> 
> My dad would never allow someone on our land with a shotgun for deer and steve who has the shooting rights only uses cf. My 17hmr is n't really man enough  for anything other than rabbits


 Sincerest apologies, I thought that was only written into the Deer Act for Scotland.

A .17 HMR is not deer legal anywhere in the UK though. Nice flat trajectory for bunnie bashing though.


----------



## harry136

Im about to start on my DSC 1 this summer, having just aquired a Remingtom 700 in .308, the smallest deer legal round in England is .243. I would never dream of taking a deer with a 12 bore as on the practical side, it would be unlikely for a stalker to get close enough to ensure a clean kill with a shotgun!


----------



## Mynki

harry136 said:


> Im about to start on my DSC 1 this summer, having just aquired a Remingtom 700 in .308, the smallest deer legal round in England is .243. I would never dream of taking a deer with a 12 bore as on the practical side, it would be unlikely for a stalker to get close enough to ensure a clean kill with a shotgun!


A .243 is the minimum for *all* deer species in the UK. 

You can use a smaller calibre for smaller species in England and Wales, and also in Scotland, though the law differs between the two. You'll need to know the legal differences for your exam. You'll also need to know minimum bullet weights too. 

Interestingly, a .243 for reds in Norway is illegal as the Norwegians believe it to be underpowered. Who are you doing your course with?


----------



## harry136

I would like to do it with BASC as im already a member, however there are no BASC courses where i live (Leeds) so im going to have to find somewhere a bit more local on the plus side i've got my manual and CD waiting at home for me.


----------



## Mynki

harry136 said:


> I would like to do it with BASC as im already a member, however there are no BASC courses where i live (Leeds) so im going to have to find somewhere a bit more local on the plus side i've got my manual and CD waiting at home for me.


 There is a rifle club near Mirfield, though I've never been. I believe there was a chap who did the DSC level 1 course there, at least I'm led to believe he did. I'm sure a quick google search and phone call would confirm.

Are you aware of the SD forum?


----------



## rickpellen

I have a shotgun cert, I only ever shoot pigeons and rabbits, but i would like to have a FAC possibly in the future! In the US you are allowed to shoot deer with shotguns in some states. This country isnt really geared up for shooting really (too many damn people) and unless you have been doing it a long time it is very difficult to get the permission to use land for this purpose (particularly in heavily populated areas like the southeast).


----------



## harry136

Never heard of the SD forum, any chance of a link?


----------



## roadkill

i had a .243 remmi 700 , brill rifle:2thumb: Also i would never dream of using a shotgun on a deer :bash:


----------

